# The boy in the striped pajama's movie review



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

[img]http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51DOcWA3BKL._SL500_AA240_.jpg[/img]*The Boy in the striped pajamas movie review*

When my wife and I along with two of our daughters sat down to view the movie we were not ready for what was going to be shown as none of us have read the book and were unaware of the content accept our 11 year old daughter who is part way through reading it.

This movie is based on world war 2 during the early 1940's Holocaust and is seen through the eyes of a German 8 year old boy who's father is a high ranking officer in Hitler's elite SS who's just been placed in command of Auschwitz a concentration camp. 

Bruno (Asa Butterfield) the 8 year old boy does a superb job playing his part, The acting in this movie is top notch in every way and you forget that your watching a story and although the events of the Holocaust are very real this movie is based on the book and not actual events.

The movie is a gut wrenching tear jerker and you feel the reality of a boy who is unaware of what his father is doing. Bruno loves to read adventure books and has no understanding of what is going on around him. He meets and befriends an 8 year old boy who is a prisoner on the other side of the concentration camp electric fence and continues to go and see him every day behind his parents back.

Knowing the reality of the concentration camps as my dad was in a Japanese concentration camp when he was 6 years old with his mom in Indonesia this movie hits home in so many ways.

I highly recommend this movie and give it :4.5stars: out of 5 and recommend that if you have children 8 and older that they see it as well as it is very educational and play the special features section as well as it brings more clarity to why this book to movie was written in the first place.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

A gut wrenching tear jerker, huh? I might better stay away from this one. :sarcastic:

I bet this did hit home with you if your dad was in a concentration camp. I assume he has told you all about his experiences.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

He clearly remembers making small items out of whatever they could find and trading them for food through the fence. He also remembers the officers shooting a man in front of them for not listening to instructions (Just awful to remember such a thing). This is similar to what goes on in this movie and brings up alot of emotions.
My Dads Dad flew a bomber for the Dutch air force and was shot down by a Japanese war ship so my dad never really knew his father.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Is... or has your dad watched this movie?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

No not yet, I'm hesitant about telling him about it as I know this will bring back strong emotions for him. I will mention it to my mom and see what she thinks first.


----------

